# Free Gallery



## JPPLAY (Aug 20, 2004)

I am hosting a gallery for photography at http://jpplay.mg2.org/gallery/. If you would like an account to host you images there please send me an email at jpplay@mg2.org with why you would like to be hosted and a sample image. Please keep the images no more then 500 kb.


----------

